# [XAP] Applications that are not available in the Store (Windows 10 Mobile)



## denisf1981 (Aug 27, 2015)

Guys, anyone with Windows 10 Mobile and are hard to download the applications I leave here my contribution

Applications that are not available in the Store (Windows 10 Mobile)







my OneDrive link

New Extras apps http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...px-microsoft-mobile-oem-apps-windows-t3255409

Sorry for my bad english


----------



## kwanice (Aug 28, 2015)

thanks 
can be usefull


----------



## Satirus (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow! You deserve an Oscar! Cheers!!!

---------- Post added at 12:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:40 PM ----------

What about Ringtone maker? Could you upload it?


----------



## xuxukalo (Aug 28, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> Guys, anyone with Windows 10 Mobile and are hard to download the applications I leave here my contribution
> 
> Applications that are not available in the Store (Windows 10 Mobile)

Click to collapse



Thank you a lot but could I ask How to add them to my device? I use Lumia 640XL with windows 10 for phone build 10.0.10512


----------



## adijagiel (Aug 28, 2015)

xuxukalo said:


> How to add them to my device?

Click to collapse



via Windows Phone Power Tools - link


----------



## Satirus (Aug 28, 2015)

Yes, this is not working because they're all like zip.


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow, this is good news for those who reset after W10M installation. How do you pack those system apps? I tried to repack my older version Nokia Camera without success... Can you pm me how to do that?


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 28, 2015)

kwanice said:


> thanks
> can be usefull

Click to collapse



for now is a solution 


Satirus said:


> Wow! You deserve an Oscar! Cheers
> What about Ringtone maker? Could you upload it?

Click to collapse



added to the list Ringtone.Maker_1.3.4.1.xap





xuxukalo said:


> Thank you a lot but could I ask How to add them to my device? I use Lumia 640XL with windows 10 for phone build 10.0.10512

Click to collapse



also works with WPV XAP Deployer 2.0


Satirus said:


> Yes, this is not working because they're all like zip.

Click to collapse



 if your browser switch to .zip is only change for .xap


mlleemiles said:


> Wow, this is good news for those who reset after W10M installation. How do you pack those system apps? I tried to repack my older version Nokia Camera without success... Can you pm me how to do that?

Click to collapse



C:\This PC\Phone\Data\PROGRAMS\{YouAppCode}\Install\* copy to PC
in folder select all (Ctrl+A)
click the right button and add to .zip
then rename it to .xap


----------



## Satirus (Aug 28, 2015)

So, i really can't deploy any of those apps. When i select the archive .xap, it begs me to insert more info....


----------



## denisf1981 (Aug 28, 2015)

Satirus said:


> So, i really can't deploy any of those apps. When i select the archive .xap, it begs me to insert more info....

Click to collapse



After downloading change the extension to .xap. I use WPV XAP Deployer 2.0 to install. My phone is a Lumia 830 with Windows 10 Mobile and Interop / Unlock

Depois de baixar mude a extensão para .xap. Eu uso o WPV XAP Deployer 2.0 pra instalar. Meu telefone é um Lumia 830 com Windows 10 Mobile e Interop/Unlock


----------



## Satirus (Aug 29, 2015)

Really thank you, brazilian friend! Obrigado!!! I was troubled about archives after downloading that 7.zip. That was a mess.


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 30, 2015)

hi, how to install this application on my lumia 735?
WPV Xap Deployer not starting on my pc (win10) and WindowsPhonePowerTools has error "Microsoft.SmartDevice.Connectivity version 11.0.0.0"

Solution?


----------



## mlleemiles (Aug 30, 2015)

Sicily98IT said:


> hi, how to install this application on my lumia 735?
> WPV Xap Deployer not starting on my pc (win10) and WindowsPhonePowerTools has error "Microsoft.SmartDevice.Connectivity version 11.0.0.0"
> 
> Solution?

Click to collapse



http://progrunning.net/windows-phon...ity-version-11-0-0-0-be-installed-in-the-gac/


----------



## Sicily98IT (Aug 30, 2015)

mlleemiles said:


> http://progrunning.net/windows-phon...ity-version-11-0-0-0-be-installed-in-the-gac/

Click to collapse



thanks, but i have this problem now (see attachments)

EDIT: Solved


----------



## Andreigr (Aug 30, 2015)

Here is Lumia Camera 4.10 https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...2971&authkey=!AMCD3G4jbfMmKkc&ithint=file,xap


----------



## becknise (Aug 31, 2015)

Can anyone please get the email app for WP8? The new windows 10 mail app is crap.  I prefer the old WP8 Email app.


----------



## mlleemiles (Sep 2, 2015)

Storage Check 1.3.0.23


----------



## kukmikuk (Sep 21, 2015)

*Lumia camera lock*



Andreigr said:


> Here is Lumia Camera 4.10 https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...2971&authkey=!AMCD3G4jbfMmKkc&ithint=file,xap

Click to collapse



Any chance to use Lumia camera 4 on Win 10 M? Still can see only restriction screen and must use Microsoft Camera...


----------



## kwanice (Sep 21, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> Any chance to use Lumia camera 4 on Win 10 M? Still can see only restriction screen and must use Microsoft Camera...

Click to collapse



use lumia camera beta no ?


----------



## kukmikuk (Sep 21, 2015)

kwanice said:


> use lumia camera beta no ?

Click to collapse



I have old Lumia 620 for testing, Camera beta not working properly there...

But principaly, I think there is only problem on registry with showing lock screen warning message....?


----------



## Andreigr (Sep 22, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> Any chance to use Lumia camera 4 on Win 10 M? Still can see only restriction screen and must use Microsoft Camera...

Click to collapse



I'm using. Just deploy via PC


----------



## kukmikuk (Sep 22, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> I'm using. Just deploy via PC

Click to collapse



Deploying OK, but after first use I can´t open it - I can see only white alert screen about better Microsoft camera to use. After this app close. Again and again...


----------



## Criminal90 (Sep 22, 2015)

any link for glance background beta?


----------



## Andreigr (Sep 22, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> Deploying OK, but after first use I can´t open it - I can see only white alert screen about better Microsoft camera to use. After this app close. Again and again...

Click to collapse



Did you do interop unlock ?? I did and I use Lumia camera on my Lumia 1020 on build 10536.1004 without any problems (after updating from 8.1 to 10 I did hard reset)


----------



## maka1105 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Lumia play to*

Is it possible to add lumia play to?


----------



## kukmikuk (Sep 23, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> Did you do interop unlock ? I did and I use Lumia camera on my Lumia 1020 on build 10536.1004 without any problems (after updating from 8.1 to 10 I did hard reset)

Click to collapse



Everything you write I did on my old Lumia 620, hard reset twice, reinstalling from 8.1 and 10, etc. etc....still tha same situation: white lock screen alert after first use...


----------



## Andreigr (Sep 23, 2015)

kukmikuk said:


> Everything you write I did on my old Lumia 620, hard reset twice, reinstalling from 8.1 and 10, etc. etc....still tha same situation: white lock screen alert after first use...

Click to collapse



As long as I remember, I have same situation when updated to build 10166 and it says that I should use Windows Camera and deleted Lumia Camera, but after that I reinstalled Lumia Camera and everything was ok. Try this too?


----------



## kukmikuk (Sep 24, 2015)

Andreigr said:


> As long as I remember, I have same situation when updated to build 10166 and it says that I should use Windows Camera and deleted Lumia Camera, but after that I reinstalled Lumia Camera and everything was ok. Try this too?

Click to collapse




Trying reinstall, install again, nothing help...


----------



## dpwguenther (Oct 5, 2015)

I know this is the wrong place, but does anyone here know how to deploy .appx and .appxbundle to WP10? I've tried everything I can find but nothing works.

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## denisf1981 (Oct 5, 2015)

dpwguenther said:


> I know this is the wrong place, but does anyone here know how to deploy .appx and .appxbundle to WP10? I've tried everything I can find but nothing works.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app

Click to collapse



It's exactly the same way in 8.1


----------



## dpwguenther (Oct 5, 2015)

denisf1981 said:


> It's exactly the same way in 8.1

Click to collapse



I've tried that way, it keeps telling me that the file path does not exist or that the registry path does not exist

Sent from my SGH-M919 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## myrcello (Oct 7, 2015)

Downloaded Video Tuner and Lumia Moments now  just need Lumia Play To


----------



## qzem (Oct 8, 2015)

myrcello said:


> Downloaded Video Tuner and Lumia Moments now  just need Lumia Play To

Click to collapse



Try with Sysapp pusher, you can find it in Store. With this app you can find other missing apps.


----------



## llucas_br (Oct 17, 2015)

Thanks!
Can you add call+sms filter and lumia selfie plese?


----------



## FearL0rd (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm looking for the "Play to" app. Anybody?


----------



## denisf1981 (Oct 23, 2015)

FearL0rd said:


> I'm looking for the "Play to" app. Anybody?

Click to collapse



added on my OneDrive in OP


----------



## ombi20 (Oct 24, 2015)

Please add lumia selfie


----------



## winphouser (Oct 31, 2015)

FYI

*Store > My Library*

From there, I can now install Here apps, motion data, Lumia Selfie and probably others. Apps that refuse to update, like motion data, have to be uninstalled first.

(Using WM 10581)


----------



## athem92 (Nov 19, 2015)

Hello everyone, I installed Windows 10 Mobile 10586 on my Lumia 1020. I'm having various problems with it, so I wanted to hard reset it. The problem is that I'll lose the Lumia Camera app.
Now, you're all experts here and I'm not, I wanted to know exactly how can I install the app again. I tried to activate Developer Mode and sideload the app by copying it (I used the Lumia Camera 4.10 file that I found on this thread) to the phone and by opening the file from there. It asked me if I wanted to install the app, but when I accept nothing happens. So I tried the Device Portal online, but that gives me an error. How can I do it?
Thank you very much!!


----------



## Bnjalal (Nov 19, 2015)

athem92 said:


> Hello everyone, I installed Windows 10 Mobile 10586 on my Lumia 1020. I'm having various problems with it, so I wanted to hard reset it. The problem is that I'll lose the Lumia Camera app.
> Now, you're all experts here and I'm not, I wanted to know exactly how can I install the app again. I tried to activate Developer Mode and sideload the app by copying it (I used the Lumia Camera 4.10 file that I found on this thread) to the phone and by opening the file from there. It asked me if I wanted to install the app, but when I accept nothing happens. So I tried the Device Portal online, but that gives me an error. How can I do it?
> Thank you very much!!

Click to collapse



If I'm not mistaken, you need to sideload it using the windows phone application deployer or deployment tool, not sure of the name but google is your friend for the steps and procedures, I cannot post link because the only source I know provides besides free apps, cracked apps and that will be against xda's rules


----------



## athem92 (Nov 20, 2015)

Bnjalal said:


> If I'm not mistaken, you need to sideload it using the windows phone application deployer or deployment tool, not sure of the name but google is your friend for the steps and procedures, I cannot post link because the only source I know provides besides free apps, cracked apps and that will be against xda's rules

Click to collapse



Thank you very much, I tried the Windows Phone Application Deployer but it doesn't work, it gives me error 0x81030120. I looked up on Google and I found that I had to delete the "<Capability Name="ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES"/>" line from the WMAppManifest.xml file to solve it, but it still gives me the same error. Do I need to do an Interop Unlock? I would like to avoid that if possible. Does anybody know what should I do? Thanks!


----------



## Bnjalal (Nov 20, 2015)

athem92 said:


> Thank you very much, I tried the Windows Phone Application Deployer but it doesn't work, it gives me error 0x81030120. I looked up on Google and I found that I had to delete the "<Capability Name="ID_CAP_INTEROPSERVICES"/>" line from the WMAppManifest.xml file to solve it, but it still gives me the same error. Do I need to do an Interop Unlock? I would like to avoid that if possible. Does anybody know what should I do? Thanks!

Click to collapse



Windows 10 ? Settings, then phone update and security, then for developers,then tap developer mode,  try again, dnt forget registering your device/ or unlocking it for development, do so by downloading from the store 'preview for developers' and register,,,, or on ur pc along with the app deployment tool. On a side note, please check ur inbox for new messages. English isn't my native language and I'm not very good at this I hope you don't get a headache after reading this


----------



## athem92 (Nov 21, 2015)

Bnjalal said:


> Windows 10 ? Settings, then phone update and security, then for developers,then tap developer mode,  try again, dnt forget registering your device/ or unlocking it for development, do so by downloading from the store 'preview for developers' and register,,,, or on ur pc along with the app deployment tool. On a side note, please check ur inbox for new messages. English isn't my native language and I'm not very good at this I hope you don't get a headache after reading this

Click to collapse



Thanks, apparently since I used the Preview for Developers on 8.1 my phone was already registered, so it still doesn't work...

EDIT: I tried deploying an .APPX app (the new Lumia Camera app) and it works, of course the app doesn't work with my phone. So the problem is with .XAPs, what should I do?


----------



## Bnjalal (Nov 21, 2015)

athem92 said:


> Thanks, apparently since I used the Preview for Developers on 8.1 my phone was already registered, so it still doesn't work...
> 
> EDIT: I tried deploying an .APPX app (the new Lumia Camera app) and it works, of course the app doesn't work with my phone. So the problem is with .XAPs, what should I do?

Click to collapse



because you have the 1020, its different for you because of the camera, for this on , google is your friend im afraid


----------



## athem92 (Nov 21, 2015)

Bnjalal said:


> because you have the 1020, its different for you because of the camera, for this on , google is your friend im afraid

Click to collapse



Thank you anyway!!

So, does anyone know how to deploy XAPs on Windows 10 Mobile? I tried Windows Phone Power Tools too, but it gives me the same error.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 21, 2015)

You interopunlocked first?


----------



## athem92 (Nov 21, 2015)

augustinionut said:


> You interopunlocked first?

Click to collapse



No I didn't, is Interop Unlock necessary specifically for XAPs? APPXs work with the simple developer unlock. Sorry if my questions sound stupid, I'm not an expert.


----------



## augustinionut (Nov 21, 2015)

Yes.


----------



## Cholens (Nov 23, 2015)

The new appx comming very soon >


----------



## inejco (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## qzem (Nov 26, 2015)

Cholens said:


> The new appx comming very soon >

Click to collapse



Which one? I've noticed on my Lumia 640, that I don't have all the options available for Glance screen (like changing background picture and detailed app notificaiton).  Are you going to provide new for glance? On the other note, has someone managed to get Continuum app working on any other lumia phone than 950?


----------



## meccy (Nov 26, 2015)

*windows 10 mobile sideload xap*

Hi guys is it possible to sideload xap from sd like windows 8.1 without pc on windows 10 preview


----------



## lkachun9129 (Nov 29, 2015)

anyone has the xap for lumia selfie? I cant get it re-installed from "My Library" in store


----------



## qzem (Dec 3, 2015)

Can somebody provide new HERE Maps, please? They were released today but I can't install them from store...


----------



## MrCego (Dec 7, 2015)

qzem said:


> Can somebody provide new HERE Maps, please? They were released today but I can't install them from store...

Click to collapse





It's not new, you can use the xap from first post.


----------



## Hackemate29 (Dec 10, 2015)

lkachun9129 said:


> anyone has the xap for lumia selfie? I cant get it re-installed from "My Library" in store

Click to collapse







Lumia Selfie it's on the store again.

Sent from mTalk


----------



## nlooooo (Dec 27, 2015)

I need TuneIn radio as xap or appx, cause I can't get it from store anymore.


----------



## MrCego (Dec 27, 2015)

You mean old TuneIn Radio app?

http://www.windowsphone.com/ru-ru/s...3a-e011-854c-00237de2db9e/xap?apptype=regular


----------



## nlooooo (Dec 27, 2015)

MrCego said:


> You mean old TuneIn Radio app?
> 
> http://www.windowsphone.com/ru-ru/s...3a-e011-854c-00237de2db9e/xap?apptype=regular

Click to collapse



Thanks, but I'm getting a message that the app is invalid.

EDIT:
It's definitely invalid cause I can't open it using Winrar on PC either.


----------



## MrCego (Dec 28, 2015)

Oh, It's a encrypt xap. Sorry.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 28, 2015)

I accidentaly erased miracast app from storage-apps. Can i find some xap file?


----------



## nlooooo (Dec 29, 2015)

Ok, once more, I need TuneIn Radio xap, or appx, please.


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 30, 2015)

Nevermind, i softreset the phone...lost capability unlock despite vcreg.xap aplication... unlocked using roottool....miracast stuff is working....


----------



## TheIronMaiden (Dec 30, 2015)

Does anyone have the tetra lock screen 1.2.0.0 ? The dumped version? Damn the Microsoft garage for retiring that app


----------



## adr_ma (Jan 1, 2016)

hawkeye29 said:


> Does anyone have the tetra lock screen 1.2.0.0 ? The dumped version? Damn the Microsoft garage for retiring that app

Click to collapse



Why you don't try to use Live Lock Screen? It is better! I'm looking for the parched Xap for install it on Windows 10 Mobile... If anyone have or know how install this app on Windows 10 Mobile (B10586.36) please, give me the information.


----------



## islander999 (Jan 1, 2016)

denisf1981 said:


> Guys, anyone with Windows 10 Mobile and are hard to download the applications I leave here my contribution
> 
> Applications that are not available in the Store (Windows 10 Mobile)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


*THANKS* that's a cool sharing, will try some on Lumia 535


----------



## aeroaqua (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi,
does anyone have Ringtone Maker Beta file?


----------



## dxdy (Mar 28, 2016)

Lumia (Nokia) Panorama fixed to install on W10M (tested with Lumia 950 XL)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66083083&postcount=15


----------



## jenijames1987 (Apr 3, 2016)

Is it possible to install File Explorer from Mobile on PC?


----------



## w.bogdan (Apr 3, 2016)

jenijames1987 said:


> Is it possible to install File Explorer from Mobile on PC?

Click to collapse



You want a bad app on PC, too?


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 3, 2016)

Whats bad with file explorer?


----------



## nithish502 (Jun 3, 2016)

Link is not working


----------



## winphouser (Jun 3, 2016)

Lumia Panorama installs OK for me from Store. 14356.1000/640XL. It seems they fixed it?

https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhx4s



> Supported operating systems
> Windows 10 Mobile
> Windows Phone 8.1
> Windows Phone 8

Click to collapse


----------



## dxdy (Jun 4, 2016)

winphouser said:


> Lumia Panorama installs OK for me from Store. 14356.1000/640XL. It seems they fixed it?
> 
> https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/9wzdncrfhx4s

Click to collapse



yes, but only for W8.1 native devices with W10M

native W10M devices (like 550, 650 950) not supported yet and need to use "my" version


----------



## GeoffreyK (Jun 27, 2016)

OneDrive link (shortcut) from the first post isn't working any more. Can you share again?


----------



## scotyard (Jul 7, 2016)

Please share again @denisf1981


----------



## j27h (Jul 23, 2016)

As other asked... Please, repost a working link!

Thanks!


----------



## w.bogdan (Jul 24, 2016)

But OneDrive is in the Store
https://www.microsoft.com/store/apps/app/9WZDNCRFJ1P3
http://windowsphone.com/s?appid=ad543082-80ec-45bb-aa02-ffe7f4182ba8


----------



## augustinionut (Jul 24, 2016)

Content saved in @denisf1981 onedrive storage ..... read then post.

Here map version 3.8.145.1 deployed on my lumia 530 running 10.0.10586.494 is running. Same xap deployed on my 640 xl with last fast ring build is not working...


----------



## nisarg9694 (Aug 2, 2016)

Your OneDrive link isn't working. That's what it said while I open. Kindly provide a new link I wish to download all these apps on installing windows 10 mobile I haven't yet installed the new OS because of absence of these useful apps. Please provide a new OneDrive link this isn't working. Thanks ?


----------



## thanhtu150 (Aug 3, 2016)

Fix links plz


----------



## dxdy (Sep 27, 2016)

App Folder app from WP8.x

very useful to get access for hidden system apps (like Field Test for example)

instructions:
1. download zip file
2. rename zip to XAP (dont extract!!!!)
3. deploy via PC to phone

tested with 950XL (no interop, just developer enabled)


----------



## GeoffreyK (Sep 28, 2016)

I know it's not a xap, but has anyone tried re-installing the service and the .exe for the old system FM Radio app on a rooted phone? Third party apps can't play FM Radio through the loud speaker. Can't understand why MS removed this without having an API replacement. Challenge for some bright hacker? If it could be re-enabled, many, many people would be grateful....


----------



## karaki93 (Sep 28, 2016)

I need OneDrive


----------



## dxdy (Sep 30, 2016)

karaki93 said:


> I need OneDrive

Click to collapse



this topic is for old removed apps...


----------



## dxdy (Sep 30, 2016)

Tapatalk Classic

old version of Tapatalk app... working fine but search for new forums not work, you must add new forums to your Tapatalk account with other apps (or android) if you want to show you in this old version

rename zip to XAP
deploy from PC to phone


----------



## Adrian_ (Oct 5, 2016)

I get an error message about the files being gone when trying to access denisf1981's onedrive link posted in the OP. Sent him a PM about it.


----------



## Adrian_ (Oct 8, 2016)

Anyone else cares to share these apps? No reply from OP,  link is dead.


----------



## dxdy (Oct 8, 2016)

Adrian_ said:


> Anyone else cares to share these apps? No reply from OP,  link is dead.

Click to collapse



working LINK tnx to "the google"...

next time try just google name of the app and you find right link....


----------



## billybatson (Oct 9, 2016)

dxdy said:


> working LINK tnx to "the google"...
> 
> next time try just google name of the app and you find right link....

Click to collapse



Thank you!


----------



## kukmikuk (Oct 10, 2016)

Looking for unlocked Lumia Cameta Classic 4.9.4.1. PLEASE, can anybody HELP? THANK YOUU!!!


----------



## dxdy (Oct 20, 2016)

some WP7 oldies, all this version is pulled from Store

iFun
iClone
iLighter

download, rename .zip to .xap and deploy to phone


----------



## dex87xda (Jan 12, 2017)

dxdy said:


> Tapatalk Classic
> 
> old version of Tapatalk app... working fine but search for new forums not work, you must add new forums with other new apps if you want to show you in this old version
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



hey , how to add new forums?


----------



## dxdy (Jan 12, 2017)

dex87xda said:


> hey , how to add new forums?

Click to collapse





Unfortunately, you must use tapatalk on android to add forums. Or install android emulator on PC (BlueStacks, AndyOS or similar)


----------



## Volpenger (Jan 12, 2017)

someone got pubmed search xap?
this one:
ww.appsgalery.com/apps/pubmed-search-637809
I cannot download from the store...

and : Mr Potino
ww.feirox.com/mr-potino-xap-windows-phone-free-game-download

P.s. sorry i cannot post links...


----------



## dxdy (Jan 30, 2017)

anyone have Lumia play to app? cant download from my library on 950XL anymore...


----------



## kukmikuk (Jan 30, 2017)

dxdy said:


> anyone have Lumia play to app? cant download from my library on 950XL anymore...

Click to collapse



Here. Rename zip to .xap

https://mega.nz/#!GpM30RoZ!ymfJU1ualq02InLCexHnp8BUfQk8t3WfAN4hhoWtAbU


----------



## Nettwerk (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm looking for Convert2Go. It was really useful app. Any chance to get it? http://wpleaks.com/convert2go.html


----------



## dxdy (Jan 31, 2017)

Nettwerk said:


> I'm looking for Convert2Go. It was really useful app. Any chance to get it? http://wpleaks.com/convert2go.html

Click to collapse



maybe good alternative: https://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/store/p/calculator/9wzdncrfhwxl


----------



## Hritwik (Mar 7, 2017)

dxdy said:


> some WP7 oldies, all this version is pulled from Store
> 
> iFun
> iClone
> ...

Click to collapse



Could you get me Nokia creative studio version 5.xx
Read Nokia , not lumia creative studio.
Ms removed many filters from that app in july 2014. I want old xap.


----------



## dxdy (Mar 7, 2017)

Hritwik said:


> Could you get me Nokia creative studio version 5.xx
> Read Nokia , not lumia creative studio.
> Ms removed many filters from that app in july 2014. I want old xap.

Click to collapse



here it  

tested with 14393.693:
Lumia 950XL OK
Lumia 735 OK

rename zip to xap


----------



## Hritwik (Mar 8, 2017)

dxdy said:


> here it
> 
> tested with 14393.693:
> Lumia 950XL OK
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks..    .. Btw, did you extract it from xap folder of old lumia or download it from store servers??


----------



## dxdy (Mar 8, 2017)

Hritwik said:


> Thanks..    .. Btw, did you extract it from xap folder of old lumia or download it from store servers??

Click to collapse



no, is "old" xap from windowsmania.pl


----------



## Hritwik (Mar 9, 2017)

dxdy said:


> no, is "old" xap from windowsmania.pl

Click to collapse



Also how did you extract ifun,lighter xap from win 7 store??


----------



## dxdy (Mar 9, 2017)

Hritwik said:


> Also how did you extract ifun,lighter xap from win 7 store??

Click to collapse



i extract it few years ago on WP7


----------



## Hritwik (Mar 9, 2017)

Andreigr said:


> Here is Lumia Camera 4.10 https://onedrive.live.com/redir?res...2971&authkey=!AMCD3G4jbfMmKkc&ithint=file,xap

Click to collapse



Where did you get the xap from??
Also the link is dead.


---------- Post added at 12:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:08 PM ----------




denisf1981 said:


> for now is a solution
> 
> C:\This PC\Phone\Data\PROGRAMS\{YouAppCode}\Install\* copy to PC
> in folder select all (Ctrl+A)
> ...

Click to collapse



The xap gives me error while deploying from PC.


----------



## Andreigr (Mar 9, 2017)

Hritwik said:


> Where did you get the xap from??
> Also the link is dead.

Click to collapse



I took it from my old phone Lumia 1020. Here you can download it http://wp-seven.ru/wp-content/uploads/filebase/app/lumia_camera.xap 
Sorry for dead link - I have sold my Lumias and I forgotten that folder on my OneDrive is shared


----------



## ncc74656 (Mar 10, 2017)

Anybody have Here Drive that would work on Windows 10 on Ativ S?


----------



## dxdy (Mar 10, 2017)

Shazam v4.7.8.0 appx

rename zip to appx


----------



## dxdy (Mar 10, 2017)

ncc74656 said:


> Anybody have Here Drive that would work on Windows 10 on Ativ S?

Click to collapse



Here drive wont work because APi not supported anymore... forget it and use Windows Maps


----------



## almossadra (Mar 11, 2017)

denisf1981 said:


> Guys, anyone with Windows 10 Mobile and are hard to download the applications I leave here my contribution
> 
> Applications that are not available in the Store (Windows 10 Mobile)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi all,
Dead link, may i have a new link please.
Thank you.


----------



## dxdy (Mar 11, 2017)

almossadra said:


> Hi all,
> Dead link, may i have a new link please.
> Thank you.

Click to collapse



try here
http://wp-seven.ru/topic/sbornik-programm-ot-nokiacorporation

also if some link dead, try google name of file


----------



## almossadra (Mar 11, 2017)

dxdy said:


> try here
> http://wp-seven.ru/topic/sbornik-programm-ot-nokiacorporation
> 
> also if some link dead, try google name of file

Click to collapse



Thank a lot, it works


----------



## almossadra (Mar 11, 2017)

denisf1981 said:


> Guys, anyone with Windows 10 Mobile and are hard to download the applications I leave here my contribution
> 
> Applications that are not available in the Store (Windows 10 Mobile)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse





Hi,
I have your Lumia Camera appx but no way to install it. I have WM10 on my Lumia 1020 i have spoofed the 830.
What is the way to install it please?
Thanks.


----------



## dxdy (Apr 6, 2017)

Microsoft banned emulators from Store... if you have any, share here

extract zip


----------



## dape16 (Apr 12, 2017)

I am also interested in knowing how to install Lumia Camera appx.


----------



## almossadra (Apr 12, 2017)

dape16 said:


> I am also interested in knowing how to install Lumia Camera appx.

Click to collapse




You can install only the .xap with a xap deployer.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 17, 2017)

:crying:Wp8 Instagram guys 
Instagram xap file needed


----------



## titi66200 (Apr 17, 2017)

There is only Instagram Beta for Wp8.


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 18, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> There is only Instagram Beta for Wp8.

Click to collapse



Ok give me a file


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 18, 2017)

https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/figure/9nblggh1zk3p

Why Microsoft removed figure application ? ( Usa )
Does any other regions can download it ?


----------



## dxdy (Apr 18, 2017)

Ferrybigger said:


> https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/store/p/figure/9nblggh1zk3p
> 
> Why Microsoft removed figure application ? ( Usa )
> Does any other regions can download it ?

Click to collapse



did you check in Library (in Store). maybe you can download from there...


----------



## Ferrybigger (Apr 18, 2017)

dxdy said:


> did you check in Library (in Store). maybe you can download from there...

Click to collapse



I have changed my account after hard reset 

Does any body has a appx file from this app ?


----------



## dxdy (May 30, 2017)

Lumia Selfie (BeautyLens) v3.7.1.3.xap

- download
- rename zip to xap (dont extract)
- deploy to phone


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (May 31, 2017)

does anyone have any 6.x of viber that works on TH2? the newest version (the one in store) works only on redstone...


----------



## dxdy (Jun 9, 2017)

Some old Nokia xap files collection
http://wp-seven.ru/topic/sbornik-programm-ot-nokiacorporation
https://onedrive.live.com/?authkey=!ABRihRRvkwDlNKc&id=82E12CC32F8AF242!86580&cid=82E12CC32F8AF242

*Lumia (Nokia) Panorama*
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=66083083&postcount=15

*Lumia Selfie (BeautyLens) v3.7.1.3.xap*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72486608&postcount=124

*NESBOX Emulator*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71753411&postcount=115

*Nokia Creative Studio v5.1.1.2*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71323536&postcount=101

*Shazam v4.7.8.0*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71373774&postcount=109

*iLightr*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=69216677&postcount=92

*AppFolder v1.2.6.1*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68879116&postcount=82

*Tapatalk Classic v2.0.1.50*
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=68928799&postcount=86

*Brilli Gallery Locker AppxBundle File v2015.1125.626*

*Runtastic Pro* - rename zip to xap (dont extract!)


----------



## greenpurplishpumpkin (Jun 12, 2017)

Andreigr said:


> I took it from my old phone Lumia 1020. Here you can download it http://wp-seven.ru/wp-content/uploads/filebase/app/lumia_camera.xap
> Sorry for dead link - I have sold my Lumias and I forgotten that folder on my OneDrive is shared

Click to collapse



Can't believe my eyes! The 5mp JPEG + 34mp DNG with this app on my Lumia 1020 windows mobile 10? I'm in heaven right now.  Thank you!


----------



## zooropa822 (Jul 2, 2017)

hi all, 
I extracted 8.1 version of accuweather xap from Limua 822 with AU. App was installed before upgrade to w10m. When I install it on my lumia 735 with AU - app itself works properly, but live tile doesn't. Is there anything I can do with xap to make live tile live? Maybe modify manifest, or something?


----------



## titi66200 (Jul 2, 2017)

8.1 version of accuweather xap ??
Only found 8.0 and Win 10 version.


----------



## zooropa822 (Jul 3, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> 8.1 version of accuweather xap ??
> Only found 8.0 and Win 10 version.

Click to collapse



sorry, you are right, it was 8.0. Version="2.7.2.0", AppPlatformVersion="8.0". Did you try it on w10m? do live tiles work?


----------



## AWasisto (Aug 17, 2017)

Does anyone have the xaps for the WP8 version of Twitter and Facebook? The new ones from Store can't show any post on the What's new tab on the People app


----------



## augustinionut (Aug 17, 2017)

Old facebook cant neither.


----------



## AWasisto (Aug 24, 2017)

This one can. I pulled this off my Lumia 920 firmware. Can anyone remove its DRM?

Edit:
Nevermind. I've installed it lol. Anyone got the xap for Twitter?


----------



## dxdy (Aug 24, 2017)

AWasisto said:


> This one can. I pulled this off my Lumia 920 firmware. Can anyone remove its DRM?

Click to collapse



here patched xap, rename zip to xap and deploy

notice: messages not working because new API


----------



## dxdy (Aug 24, 2017)

*************

please delete...


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 24, 2017)

Twitter_v3.2.3.0


----------



## AWasisto (Aug 25, 2017)

I managed to deploy the unpatched version using WPV Xap Deployer then update it to 10.3.2.0 from Store. Messages works. It calls Facebook Messaging app. Will try Twitter later


----------



## barc0d3 (Aug 25, 2017)

I'm still aggravated that they pulled all the Emulators.  I swear I paid for them.  Couldn't tell.  They don't show up in my purchase history any more.


----------



## AWasisto (Aug 27, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Twitter_v3.2.3.0

Click to collapse



Thanks! People Hub integration works


----------



## saq333 (Sep 18, 2017)

titi66200 said:


> Twitter_v3.2.3.0

Click to collapse



Hi, this is a Zip file, so how do I run this on my phone? 
Also, is it possible to keep this old version of twitter in addition to the win10mobile version also?  I want the hub integration, but would still like the functions of the new app.

thanks


----------



## Nightsteed (Sep 19, 2017)

saq333 said:


> Hi, this is a Zip file, so how do I run this on my phone?
> Also, is it possible to keep this old version of twitter in addition to the win10mobile version also?  I want the hub integration, but would still like the functions of the new app.
> 
> thanks

Click to collapse



To install, remove the ".zip" part from the filename. About the second question. I don't thinks so, as they use the same ID


----------



## rahuldhakne (Sep 25, 2017)

*zomato 8.1 app please?*

Windows 10 app sucks. I tried some old xap didnt work. 
Any working xap?

---------- Post added at 08:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Any working xap? Can't find it


----------



## SandraMichael (Oct 30, 2017)

IMDB


----------



## SandraMichael (Oct 30, 2017)

It's the old WP7 eBay app. Sign in is a Problem. You have to wait some days and try it again and again... 
But it's still possible if you have enough patience


----------



## SandraMichael (Oct 30, 2017)

Hipstamatic Oggl 2.0.1.215

Deploy with WPV Xap Deployer. 
You have to wait up to a week after deploying until it works. It's magic. 

https://www.mediafire.com/file/kpkutnol81by63w/Hipstamatic Oggl.xap


----------



## Prime.2244 (Nov 2, 2017)

Does anyone have working xaps for 1mg app...........


----------



## Cal Logan (Nov 19, 2017)

*So how do I transfer files from an old phone to new phone?*

I need some expert help. I bought another HP Elite x3 phone with Windows 10 mobile for one of my employees and have an existing Microsoft Lumia 950 XL phone for my self. I tried to setup the new phone with the same apps that I have one my HP Elite x3 but some of the apps have been removed from the Store (but they all work just fine). I tried downloading apps from the Microsoft Lumia 950 XL to a SD Card but when I installed the SD card in the HP Elite x3 the files were not visible so I could not install them there. Also, when I put the SD card in the PC to see if I could just move the files I could not see it there either. So basically I want to download the appx, apps, appbundle files from the Lumia 950 XL to a PC or  SD card so I can put those apps on the HP Elite x3. Does anyone have any suggestions of how to do this?  I've searched on youtube and there is no one doing it there.


----------



## kukmikuk (Nov 19, 2017)

Cal Logan said:


> I need some expert help. I bought another HP Elite x3 phone with Windows 10 mobile for one of my employees and have an existing Microsoft Lumia 950 XL phone for my self. I tried to setup the new phone with the same apps that I have one my HP Elite x3 but some of the apps have been removed from the Store (but they all work just fine). I tried downloading apps from the Microsoft Lumia 950 XL to a SD Card but when I installed the SD card in the HP Elite x3 the files were not visible so I could not install them there. Also, when I put the SD card in the PC to see if I could just move the files I could not see it there either. So basically I want to download the appx, apps, appbundle files from the Lumia 950 XL to a PC or  SD card so I can put those apps on the HP Elite x3. Does anyone have any suggestions of how to do this?  I've searched on youtube and there is no one doing it there.

Click to collapse



Interop unlock your device, then try catch .appx or .appxbundle by proxy and try install (deploy) them to your HP EliteX3 via  PC Device Portal (or directly from phone)


----------



## Cal Logan (Nov 20, 2017)

*Ok...I think I understand...but...What is "by Proxy"*



kukmikuk said:


> Interop unlock your device, then try catch .appx or .appxbundle by proxy and try install (deploy) them to your HP EliteX3 via  PC Device Portal (or directly from phone)

Click to collapse



Ok. What does "try catch .appx or .appxbundle by proxy " mean? I know how to use interop to unlock


----------



## toviv (Dec 12, 2017)

Hello,
Does anybody have the FNAC app (xap) ? It doesn't seem to be on the store anymore or my L1520 can't find it since it's on WM10 and it's an WP8 app. And the app doesn't show up on my library.

Thanks.


----------



## saq333 (Dec 12, 2017)

Cal Logan said:


> I need some expert help. I bought another HP Elite x3 phone with Windows 10 mobile for one of my employees and have an existing Microsoft Lumia 950 XL phone for my self. I tried to setup the new phone with the same apps that I have one my HP Elite x3 but some of the apps have been removed from the Store (but they all work just fine). I tried downloading apps from the Microsoft Lumia 950 XL to a SD Card but when I installed the SD card in the HP Elite x3 the files were not visible so I could not install them there. Also, when I put the SD card in the PC to see if I could just move the files I could not see it there either. So basically I want to download the appx, apps, appbundle files from the Lumia 950 XL to a PC or  SD card so I can put those apps on the HP Elite x3. Does anyone have any suggestions of how to do this?  I've searched on youtube and there is no one doing it there.

Click to collapse



try appx4fun.com
I tend to find a bunch of delisted apps there, make sure to go to the search bar a little ways down...  They usually give you a few different links to try for download.


----------



## Hritwik (Dec 30, 2017)

anyone has photosynth xap ?
lost mine and also zippyshare link is not working.


----------



## rahuldhakne (Dec 30, 2017)

I got it from the store a week ago. Surprised I was. Check if its there.


----------



## titi66200 (Dec 30, 2017)

Photosynth_v1.9.0.0.xap

https://mega.nz/#!OMAnVAxA!eHRkPQH7J6Ev-DSgD-36ILIhp5VIa0xjJNcURZ0Y9d0


----------



## Hritwik (Dec 30, 2017)

*Photosynth, lumia camera, call+sms filter, old extras+info XAP's*

special thanks to @dxdy and @titi66200 for their help.
Here i am attaching the xap on xda for time if mega link went down.

for noobs. just rename the extension to .xap

*Adding more XAP's *
*Stock Extras+Info* xap(for someone who updated his),
*Call+sms filter *xap, (works fine with windows 10. mobile) (New call and block app is ****)

*Updated lumia camera appx*. this is extracted from WP8.1 and recompiled. 
in this while opening camera from lock screen, it doesnt show previous captured images. NOTE: extract this package and then install the appx with certificates.

I dont know the probability of them working, so try your luck
https://1drv.ms/u/s!Aoepc3W8s2z6g4YDoDe1ebj7tf7VJw
above is link for lumia camera and extras and info in a single pack. Extract them


----------



## Hritwik (Dec 30, 2017)

rahuldhakne said:


> I got it from the store a week ago. Surprised I was. Check if its there.

Click to collapse



it may be available for windows 10 mobile, but i rolled back to 8.1 few days back to get true feel of WP.
10 kind of feels like androidish with hamburger menus. The originality of WP was lost in it.


----------



## nate0 (Jan 28, 2018)

*Shazam*

Someone was asking for this since the Music service got canned.  I never use this app, so let folks know if it still works.


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 28, 2018)

Last Shazam is 4.7.8.0 and is always on store
https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/store/p/shazam/9wzdncrfj0qq


----------



## augustinionut (Jan 28, 2018)

Sure


----------



## nate0 (Jan 29, 2018)

augustinionut said:


> Sure

Click to collapse



Only for Lumias I think.


----------



## titi66200 (Jan 29, 2018)

950XL


----------



## dxdy (Jan 29, 2018)

is useless to talk about shazam because not want install on some device but for most device is ok... long time ago i posted here original appx file for install https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=71373774&postcount=109...

and still is downloadable direct from Store
http://cdn.marketplacecontent.windo...93aa2d6ff37e?downloadname=Shazam-4.7.8.0.appx


----------



## nate0 (Jan 29, 2018)

Thanks, and apologies. I even searched on it to make sure before hand.  Either way I guess we are clear on the Shazam app


----------



## SandraMichael (Feb 3, 2018)

SandraMichael said:


> Hipstamatic Oggl 2.0.1.215
> 
> Deploy with WPV Xap Deployer.
> You have to wait up to a week after deploying until it works. It's magic.
> ...

Click to collapse



Today it works! (February 3, 2018)
Try it and download all the gear!


----------



## dxdy (Feb 7, 2018)

Musbox by request


----------



## desativar (Feb 19, 2018)

Anyone has older version of Uber appx/xap?


----------



## opascik (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm looking for TIDAL Unofficial. This app has been removed a few months ago from the Windows Store on PC and Mobile.
Does anyone have this application in the XAP / APPX file?

Regards


----------



## that'smee (Feb 23, 2018)

can anyone give me xap/appx of putty app for windows phone 10..


----------



## islataz (Feb 23, 2018)

*putty.xap*



that'smee said:


> can anyone give me xap/appx of putty app for windows phone 10..

Click to collapse



Here is the latest version of putty


----------



## zakabir4 (Feb 27, 2018)

*Unavailable!*

This link is not available anymore! 
Please update your OneDrive link.


----------



## dxdy (Feb 27, 2018)

zakabir4 said:


> This link is not available anymore!
> Please update your OneDrive link.

Click to collapse



we know... but dont be lazy and read other posts  
https://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=72606087&postcount=126


----------



## that'smee (Mar 3, 2018)

Can anyone provide me any sftp client for windows 10 mobile...


----------



## LostGirl23 (Jul 17, 2018)

*Looking for TextNow, and others...*

Does anyone have the free apps TextNow, or VBA8? For Windows Phone 8.1 .... 

I have them on my other phone, but it's not unlocked, and I don't think simply moving them to SD card and trying to pull them from there will help any.


----------



## lumiaguy33 (Jul 18, 2018)

*MetroRadio*

Hello. I am looking for the XAP or APPX file for MetroRadio (3rd party Pandora) app that was pulled.
Anyone have any luck and still have it?


----------



## Volpenger (Aug 3, 2018)

hello I am looking for Sun Tracker app... https://www.appx4fun.com/xap/29626/

Can anyone help me?


----------



## tarzan_nojane (Aug 27, 2018)

*looking for Cocktail Flow*

I have this on my WP7.8 Omnia 7 and my 8.1 Denim Lumia 925 but am seriously craving one of the most beautiful Windows Phone apps on my new Idol 4S.  If I had some help/insight I could copy the app from one of my old phones ( the Omnia 7 is completely jailbroken/unlocked/interop unlocked) but I  haven't a clue).  

Other missing apps lurking in my old phones include Metro Stopwatch and Chickens Can't Fly


----------



## augustinionut (Dec 9, 2018)

I have a folder full of repacked xaps from store. I use the store trick (uninstall actual version using interoptool and install the 11606.1001.39.0 version )
After install xap, iconnect phone to PC and go to the data\programs folder. Search for the xap name. Choose Install folder and copy to PC. Go inside and select all, right click send to zip. Change the name of the archive to app name and extension to xap. This xap can be installed from phone memory. 
To deploy such xaps from PC, instead of selecting all files inside INSTALL folder, unselect WMAppPRHeader.xml, then send to zip. 
You can add more capabilities inside WMAppManifest.xml, like i did with Custom PFD


----------



## Shaikh Amaan FM (Dec 5, 2019)

*Nokia Camera XAP*

Here is an XAP for Nokia camera which can be directly Installed in phone without using the PC in windows 10 mobile. Tested in my Lumia 1020.


----------



## devilrex (Dec 11, 2019)

I think that someone needs to upload WhatsApp ...  ^^


----------



## redrd (Dec 19, 2019)

onedrive link is not working


----------



## jmaka827 (Apr 30, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> I have a folder full of repacked xaps from store. I use the store trick (uninstall actual version using interoptool and install the 11606.1001.39.0 version )
> After install xap, iconnect phone to PC and go to the data\programs folder. Search for the xap name. Choose Install folder and copy to PC. Go inside and select all, right click send to zip. Change the name of the archive to app name and extension to xap. This xap can be installed from phone memory.
> To deploy such xaps from PC, instead of selecting all files inside INSTALL folder, unselect WMAppPRHeader.xml, then send to zip.
> You can add more capabilities inside WMAppManifest.xml, like i did with Custom PFD

Click to collapse



There's no such a bug and there never was. You cannot simply ignore checksum within the WMAppPRHeader.xml file while packaging, especially with a random algorithm. Even InfoZip cannot support a valid algorithm to match the checksum, not to mention simple 'send to .zip' functionality.

Here's your Store, version 11606.1001.39.0
mediafire.com/file/8ejpg3rznxdorzi/Microsoft.WindowsStore_11606.1001.39.0.appxbundle/file

Have fun trying to package any single one app like that.


----------



## augustinionut (Apr 30, 2020)

jmaka827 said:


> Have fun trying to package any single one app like that.

Click to collapse



Xap, i said xap


----------



## jmaka827 (Apr 30, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> Xap, i said xap

Click to collapse



Yea, I meant xap too. It's not a simple zip. The order of files inside matters, along with such things as MDILFileList or any log (we're not sure whether it was creating during a build or installation). Spent more than a week here on this and nothing's worked (every possible build, zlib programme). If you were really able to do is then you deserve an Oscar :good:


----------



## augustinionut (May 1, 2020)

Look


----------



## jmaka827 (May 1, 2020)

augustinionut said:


> Look

Click to collapse



It's from cabinet files/ROM file of a particular OS image, not from Store. Yes, these XAPs are are not encrypted, they're signed and can be installed directly from the file explorer. What about, let's say:


https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/guitar-toolkit/9nblggh08jq7
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/p/penguin/9wzdncrfj1zd
EDIT* 
Yea, that's what I thought. A Store bug...


----------



## joaozittoo (Sep 2, 2021)

titi66200 said:


> Photosynth_v1.9.0.0.xap
> 
> https://mega.nz/#!OMAnVAxA!eHRkPQH7J6Ev-DSgD-36ILIhp5VIa0xjJNcURZ0Y9d0

Click to collapse



not available


----------



## joaozittoo (Sep 2, 2021)

Guys, i have a Lot of Xaps here, 








						Xap, Appx WP8.1 e W10M, Favor nao Denunciar by João Carlos D. - 4shared
					

Shared with 4shared



					www.4shared.com


----------



## hooooossamq (Sep 8, 2021)

joaozittoo said:


> Guys, i have a Lot of Xaps here,
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you so much


----------



## hooooossamq (Sep 13, 2021)

here some of .appxbundle files https://www.mediafire.com/folder/4bb1byf2aed9z/nowe_appx


----------



## mrjdev (May 3, 2022)

Hello! Can I request for One Note, Word , PDF Viewer , Calculator xap files? Thank you


----------



## joaozittoo (Jun 8, 2022)

dxdy said:


> try here
> http://wp-seven.ru/topic/sbornik-programm-ot-nokiacorporation
> 
> also if some link dead, try google name of file

Click to collapse



My browser says its no secure to gettin on this web site....


----------



## joaozittoo (Jun 8, 2022)

denisf1981 said:


> Guys, anyone with Windows 10 Mobile and are hard to download the applications I leave here my contribution
> 
> Applications that are not available in the Store (Windows 10 Mobile)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



UR link its not working


----------



## joaozittoo (Jun 8, 2022)

dxdy said:


> App Folder app from WP8.x
> 
> very useful to get access for hidden system apps (like Field Test for example)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I did rename to .xap but its not working...  still Bein zip file.


----------



## Asimov500 (Oct 30, 2022)

denisf1981 said:


> Guys, anyone with Windows 10 Mobile and are hard to download the applications I leave here my contribution
> 
> Applications that are not available in the Store (Windows 10 Mobile)
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I am trying to get hold of vocal camera. I just got a lumia 950 xl. I have the software on my Lumia 920, is there any way of copying it off my old phone?


----------



## CAVBR (Jan 5, 2023)

Anyone have OneNote v16002.12130.20090 appx?


----------

